# opening canned food without tools



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi folks...

So I saw this video about how to open a can without using any tools and I had to try it to see if it really worked. So today I brought in a tuna sized can of turkey..dragged my coworkers out onto the cement steps and within probably 2 minutes I had a open can of turkey. 

I figure its another cool trick of one ever finds themselves in a "situation" without a can opener. 

Its this easy: 

Grab the can and with some muscle behind it rub the top back n forth on a rough surface. 

Turn it over, top up and squeeze the sides a bit..your trying to pop the lid. 

Keep doing that ( rub on rough surface, turn over n squeeze sides) untill the lid pops off..it took me under 2 minutes to pop the turkey lid off. 

It got alittle messy with the water inside..but if Im needing to eat I wont care bout that too much. If I had a bigger can It might go faster n less mess because I have more to grab on to and maybe can put more downward pressure on the can n pop the lid faster. I just didnt want to waste a big can of food and figure the turkey can be a treat for the kitty. It was worth the expeirment. 

anyways...just wanted to share with you all...cheers :flower:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks! Your description reminds me of Popeye squeezing a can of spinach!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooch I can see you singing "I'm Popeye the Sailor Man" while squeezing that can. LOL.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

but...Im a chick! lol!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Hooch said:


> but...Im a chick! lol!!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

lol...man popeye used to beat the crap outta her ...well n everyone else too...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You can also use a spoon.


----------



## kurtadamp (Jan 9, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Thanks! Your description reminds me of Popeye squeezing a can of spinach!


LOL Popeye is my favorite cartoon character when I was a kid even now. I remember, I don't want to go to school if I miss the Popeye show. LOL


----------

